# GT Manor - July 2010



## mookster (Jul 21, 2010)

Not much can be said about this other than absolutely amazing. Explored with Treadstone, TBM and the girlfriend.













































































Few more pics can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157624427988013/ thanks for looking


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 21, 2010)

A great set. I like the cooker/stove in picture 2. I would of had to take some closeups of those rusty doors and grille.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2010)

Great to see some more pics of this heavenly place...it really is gorgeous. Totally delightful green glass stained panels.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, yes, I'll have this one please. You're all invited to the housewarming.

Bring money. :yes:


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2010)

RichardH said:


> ...You're all invited to the housewarming. Bring money. :yes:



I can donate two paint brushes and a trowel.


----------



## D-Kay (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad someone else has made it


----------



## mookster (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheers guys

I feel I should thank D-Kay for posting this location first as I had no idea it even existed until we started digging around the net for info! What we found odd was the small partitioned off obviously used garden on the side in the foreground of the exterior pic, there were even hanging baskets on one of the doors of the manor on that end!


----------



## D-Kay (Jul 22, 2010)

mookster said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> I feel I should thank D-Kay for posting this location first as I had no idea it even existed until we started digging around the net for info! What we found odd was the small partitioned off obviously used garden on the side in the foreground of the exterior pic, there were even hanging baskets on one of the doors of the manor on that end!



Thats because the east side of the site is live mate where the owners live while renovation takes place


----------



## mookster (Jul 22, 2010)

D-Kay said:


> Thats because the east side of the site is live mate where the owners live while renovation takes place



Ahh, we thought it might have been something to do with that, it spooked us a bit at first, and again when they were removing quadbikes from the container, sitting there revving the engines and talking for a long time...wouldn't like to bump into them on the way out though I don't think they'd be best pleased!


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 22, 2010)

The owner might cut you in half and exhibit you!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> The owner might cut you in half and exhibit you!!!


Is that the owner?  I hate that fecking guy...bloody charlatan. Pinches ideas directly from 1960s Conceptual Artists, doesn't even render them as well and gets all the credit! Sorry about the rant, but untalented and unoriginal 'con-artist' artists like that really make me sick! :icon_evil


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 22, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Is that the owner?  I hate that fecking guy...bloody charlatan. Pinches ideas directly from 1960s Conceptual Artists, doesn't even render them as well and gets all the credit! Sorry about the rant, but untalented and unoriginal 'con-artist' artists like that really make me sick! :icon_evil



He just sold some of his stuff for about £100 million,so guess he can easily afford the scaffolding!!


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> He just sold some of his stuff for about £100 million,so guess he can easily afford the scaffolding!!



He still can't afford getting a personality transplant to stop him being a smug pretentious tw*t tho! 

Maybe we should make a little non damaging installation for him in there. Maybe a festering pile of mouldy pigeon corpses or something. I'm sure it would make it's way into the Tate modern in no time!

I don't like him either, can you tell? 

Having said that, the building and the photographs are magnificent, nice one mookster!


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 22, 2010)

Like the period features though and some nice photography as well - glad Mookster has not ended up as an exhibit and is still in one piece


----------



## D-Kay (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually this one is owned by the Johnston family, the other one is owned by Damien Hirst


----------



## night crawler (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice one mookster great photo's well thought out though I think your girlfriend might take exception to being referred to as "the"


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 23, 2010)

D-Kay said:


> Actually this one is owned by the Johnston family, the other one is owned by Damien Hirst



I presume then they both are being done up?


----------



## Incognito (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures, especially like the stove but plenty of other period features. Must have been a bit unnerving with the owners so close.
Glad its not owned by that D H Damien Hirst, I met him when he bought a restaurant in a town local to me, what a ...............


----------



## mookster (Aug 14, 2010)

Incognito said:


> Great pictures, especially like the stove but plenty of other period features. Must have been a bit unnerving with the owners so close.



It was surprisingly relaxed up until the point all the noises started below us and outside, we switched from 'chilled' to 'stealth' mode for the rest

You can see in the first pic on the right, the small fence is the border of the owners garden


----------



## species8472 (Aug 24, 2010)

My wife loves the range in the second photo, plenty of black lead and elbow grease and it wil be as good as new.
Amazing building,


----------



## hales (Sep 1, 2010)

now this is my kind of explore! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow! Looked like a great explore


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 2, 2010)

Well so much for secrets! It is all out now? 
Just remember people own this house,it is their home and they are trying to build the place anew.
Maybe a little respect would not go amiss,we are not thieves,vandals or robbers.Lest I hope not?
This is surely not cool to be going exploring places owned and loved: f... it why don't we do Bucks?
Please bear this in mind when I come looking round your house!


----------



## mookster (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not out. The name is not public and neither is the location, and I know that I have only told it to people I absolutely trust not to reveal it. And it's not being told to anyone else by me.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 2, 2010)

I do apologise Mookster,I see no refrence is made pertaining to location.
It is the simple fact I do know of the place and its location,and equally that the owner is trying to sort the place out,whatever people may think of such person's they are the owners; not we.
Apologies!


----------



## mookster (Sep 2, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I do apologise Mookster,I see no refrence is made pertaining to location.
> It is the simple fact I do know of the place and its location,and equally that the owner is trying to sort the place out,whatever people may think of such person's they are the owners; not we.
> Apologies!



Fair doos, I'm surprised more people haven't discovered it yet but the last thing I, and I think anyone else wants to happen to it is for it to become another Potters Manor.


----------



## Rose60 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Beautiful Manor House*

H I wonder if this might have been a religious building of some kind a or place dedicated to learning as witnessed by the beautiful Library The whole place is just visually stunning I hope he new owners will love and cherish it 
I would have given it over to th National Trust but I guess they have enough places to care for Again ,thanks so much all of of you for the lovely Pics Rose


----------

